# SG Berlin v Hokschhaus!



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

We finally got a taste of the conformation show world! 

Berlin was shown last Saturday at the Topline GSDC Conformation show under SV judge Wilfried Scheld. He actually approached us in the morning and was commenting on how nice Berlin looked, and said he couldn't wait to see him in the ring. 

Berlin earned his 'SG' show rating! I had such a blast, got to meet some people from the forum, and was able to experience the chaos of conformation shows.  It was a really fun experience! I am so grateful that I had Robin and Carlos Huerta to help us prepare for the show, and for Carlos to handle Berlin in the ring for me. 

Here is the critique: "Long coat, male, 18-24 months, correct in size, over medium size, strong bones with a lot of substance, good proportions, correct hair, good pigmentation, good front and back, somewhat sloping croup, very good angulation in hind, good angulation on the forehand, he’s parallel gaiting (correct gait), correct sequence of strides, he shows an outreaching, powerful gait. Very good, SG."

I will say, shows are a lot harder than they look. Anyway! I have a few pictures. 

SG Valco "Berlin" v Hokschhaus
4/192014 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Untitled by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

And one of us with the judge, just for Robin! Lol
Untitled by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Also, I got a real stacked picture. Thanks to Robin for taking it and Carlos for stacking Berlin.

Untitled by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you, Berlin and his breeder! 
A conformation photo with Carlos in the background is a classic!! 
Berlin is a very handsome coatie :wub:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats all around, he is a real beauty! Enjoy him!!! Bob


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations: YAY!
So happy for both of you! 

He's beautiful! :wub:

 Kat


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonderful...I like seeing coated dogs in shows...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that's sooo exciting for you and Berlin! He looks so handsome and mature! Congratulations on the rating and all of the hard work you and Berlin obviously put into training


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats! I really wish we could have gone!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Berlin looked WONDERFUL! He is such a beautiful dog.
You will have a lot of fun, if you continue to show him.
CONGRATS! you deserve it!
.....and it was a pleasure to assist you.....


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you so much Robin!!  We are going to definitely do some more conformation shows. 

Here are some pictures of Berlin in the ring, photo credits go to Liesje (thank you again for the photos Lies! )

SG1 Berlin (1) by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

SG1 Berlin (3) by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

SG1 Berlin (6) by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

SG1 Berlin (12) by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

SG1 Berlin (14) by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

SG1 Berlin (16) by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

SG1 Berlin (19) by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

SG1 Berlin (17) by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats to both you & Berlin! He is very handsome! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A second congrats on your new agility title as well!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

You and Berlin are doing amazing... huge congrats once again!! I knew you'd earn that SG easy peasy.


----------

